# Mi fuente de alimentación se queda sin voltaje.



## normon (Oct 29, 2018)

Hola

tengo una fuente de alimentación de 22 v de salida 1200mA y 26.4 VA

Resulta que cuando puse a cargar la batería en el cargador o fuente de alimentación no cargaba, se pasó un día entero cargando y la batería tenía 9 V, cuando es una batería de 18 v , desmonté la batería y comprobé una a una las baterías el bloque de la bateria y  cinco de ellas estaban completamente descargadas, luego comprobé  la fuente de alimentación y al conectar el tester me daba 29 v, siete mas de los que marca la etiqueta de caracteristicas de la fuente, pero lo que mas me sorprendió es que el voltaje bajaba paulatinamente, desconecté el tester cuando había bajado de 4 v, seguramente si dejo el tester conectado llegue a 0v.

Puede alguién decirme que está pasando y cual puede ser la avería?

Voy a intentar envíar unas fotos a ver si soy capaz.

Captura de Pantalla Online Gratis – Captura, edita, sube, etc.

Captura de Pantalla Online Gratis – Captura, edita, sube, etc.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2018)

Mide tensión a la salida del rectificador

¿ Que código tiene la parte que se encuentra atornillada al aluminio ?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 29, 2018)

Donde dice 4A F2, no hay nada, que paso allí?


----------



## normon (Oct 30, 2018)

Hola Fogonazo y pandacba, gracias por contestar.


pandacba, no, no hay nada, esta fuente de alimentación es la primera vez que se abre, vino asi de fabrica.

Fogonazo, la parte que va atornillada al aluminio tiene el código que ves en la imagén en la placa base, luego en su parte trasera tiene en relieve L9, solo esto.  La tensión a la salida del rectificador tiene 30 v y la salida para la batería 29 v.

Es curioso, hoy he estado haciendo la misma prueba que el otro día que me dió motivo para escribir el mensaje y no baja la tensión;  permanece en 29 v de salida a la batería. No me explico el por qué el primer día me bajaba la tensión con el tester conectado y hoy no.

Esta batería está compuesta por quince baterías de 1,2v 1300 mAh ni-cd,  tiene tres bornes, cuando la desmonté, el tercer borne es como un bimetal que va adosado a una de las baterías de 1,2v, quizas pueda ser algún tipo de termistor, he estado leyendo algo sobre los termistores, pienso que es para mostrar el estado de carga, es decir cuando se calienta la batería nos lo muestra mediante el piloto rojo de la fuente de alimentación, este piloto rojo que se encendía nada mas conectar la batería al cargador hace tiempo que no funciona.

Captura de Pantalla Online Gratis – Captura, edita, sube, etc.

Captura de Pantalla Online Gratis – Captura, edita, sube, etc.

Captura de Pantalla Online Gratis – Captura, edita, sube, etc.

Captura de Pantalla Online Gratis – Captura, edita, sube, etc.

Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2018)

Que te parece si subís las imágenes al foro, adecuándolas al tamaño correcto???
En esos sitios como screenshot.net se borran luego de un tiempo y luego el tema queda sin imágenes ni respaldos gráficos que le puedan servir a alguien más.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 31, 2018)

Mas que para mostrar estado es para que cuando las baterías lleguen a un máximo de temperatura, peligroso para ellas, el *fusible termico* corte la carga.
Supongo que hablamos del mismo componente, porque en mi móvil no se ven las fotos.


----------



## normon (Nov 1, 2018)

Hola Dr Zoidberg y Pinchavalvulas

Es la primera vez que entro en este foro y no se que programa se usa para subir fotos, he subido las fotos con el primer programa que he encontrado.

Podrías decirme que programa usáis para subir aquí las fotos?

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2018)

*[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)*


----------



## normon (Nov 2, 2018)

Hola Dosmetros, voy a intentar subir unas imagenes a ver que tal.


Ya está, luego sigo subiendo el resto, un saludo.


----------



## normon (Nov 3, 2018)

Hola, os dejo el resto de las fotos.












En varias fotos puede verse el "termistor" que está dentro de un cajetín metálico que marco con un círculo naranja

Otra pregunta que tengo es si puede obviarse el termistor, es decir, dejarlo sin el.

Un saludo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 3, 2018)

El térmico ( o mejor dicho termostato) es conveniente que esté, porque cuando sobrepasa una temperatura corta para volver a conectar al enfriarse las baterías.
Se suelen encontrar en tiendas de electrónica o se aprovecha de una batería en desuso.
Recupera la carcasa metálica para saber de que temperatura es.

En ningún momento he visto que indiques marca de cargador y batería, seria conveniente por si se consigue algo de información.
Unas fotos de la placa del lado componentes mas cerca si es posible, para ver bien transistor y demás con.ponentes seria de ayuda.


----------



## normon (Nov 3, 2018)

Hola, les envío mas fotos.

El cargador no tiene marca, todos los datos son los que hay en la foto. Luego la batería es de la marca (ADAM) al igual que el taladro.

En el cajetín metálico donde va el termostato no pone ninguna temperatura,  

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2018)

Comprá un KSC9700 para unos 60ºC , son muy comunes , van insertados dentro de los bobinados de motores eléctricos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 3, 2018)

El "L9" es un tiristor 2P4M.
Viendo que todos los componentes tienen serigrafiado su valor en la placa, no sería dificil levantar el esquema para estudiar el funcionamiento en caso de fallo.
Por otro lado no se ven soldaduras ni nada raro que pudiese ocasionar el fallo "fantasma".
El hecho de no cargar podría ser por el mismo térmico o que una o varias baterías estén dañadas.


----------



## normon (Nov 4, 2018)

Hola DOSMETROS y Pinchavalvulas, gracias por contestar.

DOSMETROS, se parece mucho al que tengo yo, voy a mirar de conseguirlo, creo que hay algo parecido en Amazón. Lo que tengo que mirar bien es la conexión. Uno de los bornes del termostato va directamente al negativo de la fuente de alimentación y el otro va directamente al punto medio del tiristor ( al anodo). Por cierto, este contacto bimetálico en reposo estaría abierto o cerrado?

Pinchavalvulas, a mi lo que me llamó la atención es que cuando comprobé el cargador, sin la batería conectada, bajaba la tensión hasta casi cero, estos días estoy comprobando lo mismo y NO baja la tensión, hace amagos como de querer bajar, 28,8v-28,7v-28,6v pero luego sube a los 29 otra vez, el primer día bajaba seguido hasta los 4v creo que era. No se a que se deba esto, quizás un mal contacto, estoy revisando y si hay algo flojo pero parece que no.

Las baterías tengo que cambiarlas pues cinco de ellas dan cero voltios, el resto bien, pero por si acaso cambio todas.

Envio foto del esquema.




Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2018)

Me parece que son NC (normal close-cerrado) y abren al calentarse apagando el motor , por eso son de 5 A

El circuito tiene el negativo del puente rectificador navegando por la estratósfera  y me parece que habría que verificarlo nuevamente .


----------



## normon (Nov 5, 2018)

Hola, mas que navegando por la estratosfera está desaparecido en combate, vaya fallo.

Ahí está el esquema rectificado.

Según el esquema tu crees que es cerrado, es decir en el momento que se calienten las baterías este termostato abre, y ya no llega corriente a las baterías?

Otra pregunta que quería hacerte, es como puedo comprobar el led para ver si funciona.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2018)

Por favor , redibuja la parte de las baterías , ahí hay tres terminales y nos gustaría ver cómo están conectados.

Un led se mide con el tester en escala baja de Ohms-continuidad,  hacia un lado y hacia el otro , debe encender levemente.


----------



## normon (Nov 5, 2018)

Hola , mañana te hago un esquema de como van las baterias y el termostato acoplado a una de ellas, supongo que te refieres a eso.

Un saludo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 6, 2018)

Bueno... me he entretenido con el esquema del cargador.
He mirado, remirado las fotos y creo que está bien. Lo que no entiendo es que pinta o que hace el transistor  .


En la web todo me lleva a que el 9012 es un transistor PNP, aún si fuese un tiristor sigo sin entender que hace.


----------



## normon (Nov 6, 2018)

Hola,

la verdad es que yo entiendo muy poco de electronica para saber si ese transistor sobra o no.

Os envío un esquema de las baterías, aclarar por  si alguien que ve los esquemas tiene dudas, el termostato bimétalico no va en el esquema del cargador, va dentro de las baterías, lo he puesto en el esquema del cargador para que se vea como va conectado nada mas. En el esquema de las baterías se   ve realmente como va conectado, se puede observar que va conectado al negativo de una de las baterías, a la última. Se ve en el esquema el contacto abierto, debería estar cerrado y abrir al aumentar la temperatura en las baterías.

Pinchavalvulas, en el esquema que tu has hecho, a la drch se ve el termostato, supongo que está cerrado en reposo como dijo DOSMETROS, no entiendo muy bien porque lo pones conectado al negativo de la batería, pero ese lado de la batería es el positivo, el lado mas largo del simbolo.

DOSMETROS, he comprobado el led luminoso tal como me indicas, en la escala baja de Ohms  y no pasa nada, NO alumbra ni levemente. Luego he comprobado el diodo con el tester en la posición de diodos y me da igual  intercambiando las pinzas del tester, concretamente  0.398  ¿está bien, me debería de dar asi? Si es un diodo no me debería marcar en una posición y al intercambiar las pinzas no? Habría ota manera de comprobar si ese diodo luce o no?

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 6, 2018)

Sí, está dibujada al revés.... mi  mente se fué a los condensadores 
Si te fijas en la batería (invirtiéndola claro) está dibujada igual que la tuya. Primero le entra tensión a través de las resistencias en serie y cuando se dispara el tiristor, con la carga del condensador, directamente a través de este (creo).

¿Que se supone que indica el led, que pone en la carcasa?

Los diodos, siempre que no haya algo en el circuito que modifique la medida, en un sentidi te miden y en el otro no. Con mi polímetro suelen dar entre 400 y 600.
Con el led igual en un sentido se ilumina y en el otro no. Ojo que algunos led se dañan al medirlos inversamente, me ha pasado. Los de hoy en día aguantan bastante.


----------



## normon (Nov 7, 2018)

Hola, 

 este taladro yo lo he utilizado muy poco, pero creo recordar que  se encendía el led nada mas conectar la batería al cargador, desconectándose cuando estaba cargada. Es decir luce el led mientras están cargando las baterías y se apaga cuando alcanzan temperatura las baterías y cuando presumiblemente están cargadas ya.

Os hago todas  estas preguntas sobre el led y la fuente de alimentación pues antes de ponerme a comprar las baterías y el termostato bimétalico quisiera descartar que la fuente de alimentación esté mal, si esta está mal creo que  no me valdría la pena ya reparar el taladro pues sería carísimo, solo las baterías cuestan sobre 35 €.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2018)

La carga la hace a través del termostato, el negativo de la batería lo usa para medir el voltaje y saber hasta dónde carga o ya no carga.

Al led deberías levantarle una pata para medirlo , o levantarle una pata a la resistencia de 390 que está en paralelo , ya que eso es lo que estás midiendo.

Prueba brevemente el motor conectado a la salida del puente rectificador  a ver cómo responde el transformador , digo brevemente porque los díodos son chicos , para no quemarlos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 7, 2018)

¿Alguna idea de para qué está el 9012?
Se me pasó la idea loca de que enciende o apaga según la caída de tensión. ¿?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2018)

Si , para mi está mal levantado el diagrama del transistor + led


----------



## normon (Nov 8, 2018)

Hola  

he vuelto a repasar el esquema y hay errores, os pongo el esquema de nuevo.

faltaba una conexión que he puesto a trazos, luego os pongo el esquema de ese transistor 9012, tal y como está en la placa, visto desde arriba.

DOSMETROS, he comprobado el diodo led, le desconecté una pata y no da nada, abierto en las dos posiciones. Con respecto a conectar el motor del taladro a la salida del puente, no se estropeará nada, recuerda que el motor del taladro funciona a 18 v. y de la fuente salen sobre 30v?

Un saludo y perdonar los errores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2018)

Cambiá el led , *fijate que tiene un plano para indicar negativo.*

Probá el motor en serie con el transformador y un solo díodo (sería el equivalente a 15V)

Ponele todos los valores al nuevo plano


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 8, 2018)

Sigo intrigado, ¿que pone en el cuerpo del "9012"?
Por mas que miro no veo diferencia entre esquemas, exceptuando que yo dibujé un transistor en lugar de un tiristor.


----------



## normon (Nov 8, 2018)

Hola,

Vale pinchavalvulas, mañana le pongo una lupa para ver si puedo ver alguna referencia o código en el cuerpo del 9012.
DOS METROS ok, mañana pongo los valores del esquema. Ese led se llama "diodo LED"? De qué tensión o valor lo consigo? Puedes hacerme un pequeño esquema de la conexión en serie del motor a la fuente?

Un saludo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 8, 2018)

Sí, un led es un diodo led (diodo emisor de luz (siglas en inglés) ). Lo mides y lo pides por la medida, diámetro. También pudes llevártelo para que lo vean, pero con decir un led rojo de "tal" diámetro te vale.

Para conectar el motor puedes usar uno de los diodos del circuito. No hace falta desoldar nada, llevas un cable del trasnformador a un pin del motor y otro cable del positivo del puente al otro pin del motor.

El positivo es la chapa que está pegada al condensador mas gordo, la que está unida a los kátodos de los dos diodos centrales del puente.


----------



## normon (Nov 8, 2018)

Gracias Pinchavalvulas, mañana compruebo. Imagino que con esta prueba se comprobará si la fuente de alimentación entrega suficiente potencia al motor.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 8, 2018)

Sí, mas que nada para comprobar que el transformador está bien. No lo pongas mucho tiempo por si se daña el diodo.


----------



## normon (Nov 9, 2018)

Hola, 

os envío el nuevo esquema con los valores, he conseguido ver con una lupa el cuerpo del 9012, en el esquema lo pongo, he probado tambien el taladro en serie con un diodo y funciona, consigo frenar el portabrocas con la mano, no es que haga excesiva fuerza, pero pega un tirón bastante bueno.


Un saludo.


----------

